# Dell Rack Console switching option



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

We have got Dell PowerEdge Rack Console 15FP, is connected to different servers.
I could not figure out what is the proper key that let us to switch between these different servers,,,,yes there is an option (F10) to logout from the console.

I tried PRINTSCREEN, it did not work


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

Ill be able to help you out with this, Im not showing 15fp as a poweredge server model number. Please clarify your model number or you may post your servicetag/express service code and I can look it up.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> Please clarify your model number or you may post your servicetag/express service code and I can look it up.


Thanks for your help, all the information that i found is :

S/N CH04Y067-12963-3BE-0ETD,,,,,,REV A00,,,,,,,,,,,,,It is was very difficult to read the serail number, because it is in such cornet I could not see it properly


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

zillah...

Ya know unless I'm gravely misstaken ( and I could be  ), this rack mount doesn't serve as a KVM switch ( everything I could find it was just a monitor and a keyboard ), you should have a seperate KVM switch somewhere...

Try double tapping the Scroll lock key, or the up and down arrow keys, or even maybe the scroll lock and the up or down arrow key...


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> this rack mount doesn't serve as a KVM switch


Yes it does have, because I have got one monitor and one key board and one mouse to switch between servers. If I power off the switch and power on again .
1- First I have to login to the console, if I want to logout I have to press F10.
2- After login to the console, I can see the list of servers, now if I choose one server , I will be stuck there , I can not switch to other serve, unless I have to power off the switch and power on it again.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

That's interesting...

The Dell manuals I've looked at just showed it as a monitor and keyboard...

Have you tried the ESC key, or maybe ALT + ESC, CTRL + ESC?


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> Have you tried the ESC key, or maybe ALT + ESC, CTRL + ESC?


As far as I remember , yes, but I will try them again


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> yes, but I will try them again


I tried all these combination, but without any success.


----------



## thrarc (Oct 5, 2007)

You've probably already found a solution to your problem, but if not ours brings up the server selection list if you hit "print screen" - then you can arrow up or down the list to the server you want and press "enter" to select it.

Hope I didn't waste your time here.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> if you hit "print screen"


Unfortunately i can not try this because i left the company that I used to work for them.

Thanks for your sharing


----------



## bdiederichs (Oct 24, 2007)

hit scroll lock twice then hit the space bar to bring up a list of connected machines.
use the arrow keys and enter to swap between them


----------

